# Where's the meat?



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

By now the Spring Creek bunch should be on them, and somewhere up river on the Trinity watershed there is a clearer creek and someone is catching them. Those folks are mighty quiet, too quiet, lol!

There was a run starting before the last flooding rain and though I thought it would bring them up, they have left the tailrace.
I fished today and tried several tactics and watched many others do the same with no white bass caught.
The fishing was just about nonexistent until 2:00 pm and the blue cats tore it up. I caught fifteen blues from two pounds to four pounds and culled to the best ten and called it a day.
However, back to the question, who is slamming the white bass spawning?


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the report 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I tried Saturday and couldn't buy a bite!!!! It's funny how this time last year my screen would be covered in fish. This year with very similar conditions in the same locations nothing.

They are there somewhere close just have to keep looking.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

There are people catching whites and have kept it quiet. We don't mind sharing some info but when we do share it is hard to find a parking spot or have to wait for ever at the boat ramp. 
There have been some really big males caught (14 to 16 inches) at some bodies of water and some have been producing small males that you have to cull to get a limit. Creeks off the trinity north of the lake have some fish in them. Just have to be patient and keep checking up and down the creeks and you will find them.
It is about to get red hot on the trinity above 19 if the water does not get another big rise.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Matt and Loy that sounds good . I went to LND today. The water is high and is very muddy. I am no billy goat by no means so getting up and down to the water was a hard one. Right now very little beach to fish from. Sent over an hour up and down the area and no luck. Talked to one other fisherman and he had no luck. I would say if we can get 15 more days no rain that LND will be on fire.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

I went to riverside today and fished up to ten miles of the river along with harmon creek and nothing was happening. I just checked the weather forecast and they are calling for rain starting around Thursday this week through Thursday next week. Doesn't look like the fishing is going to get any better anytime soon if that forecast holds.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I have never chased the whites up river and probably will never do it. But I enjoy seeing the reports and pictures. Waiting on the bulkhead bite.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

The dam should turn on soon also. 
If you have never fished the creeks or river it is a different ball game than the lake. Lots of fun in the river and creeks. 
Even BOI limits out when he goes. LOL !!!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Mattsfishin said:


> The dam should turn on soon also.
> 
> If you have never fished the creeks or river it is a different ball game than the lake. Lots of fun in the river and creeks.
> 
> Even BOI limits out when he goes. LOL !!!!


The river gets so stacked with 'em my lure hits so many fish it knocks the paint off the face. Usually foul hook a limit in the process though, you right. Heh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Out of 4 guys I know that have fished spring creek in the last 2 days a total of about 10 fish was caught combined. Water is still a little high and muddy though.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Out of 4 guys I know that have fished spring creek in the last 2 days a total of about 10 fish was caught combined. Water is still a little high and muddy though.


make that 5 people, I have been twice this week, 3 fish total. Should not be high like that still though, not for this long. Trying E Fork Sat, but friends fished there last two weeks, nothing significant to speak of.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Make it 6. I drove out to Spring Creek Saturday morning. SLOOOOOOOW!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Here fishy fishy, Hear fishy fishy!!!! Where ya'll hiding at?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

We should all PM Mattsfishin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

SD Hawkins said:


> make that 5 people, I have been twice this week, 3 fish total. Should not be high like that still though, not for this long. Trying E Fork Sat, but friends fished there last two weeks, nothing significant to speak of.


Ever tried caney creek? Been thinking about giving it a shot


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This is serious news, either they have done their thing, or, they have not done their thing. 
And a nod is as good as a wink to a blind horse.
And then there is the possibility that everything is changed.
:spineyes:
:fireworks

As far as Spring Creek, I suspect everything is changed there, maybe for a long time. It survived longer than I thought it would with the area growing like it is and being so close to a lot of people, but it should have kicked off by now if it was going to do much. 
Just as usual patterns go. The tulip trees are blooming, and the snow drops in my front flower bed are blooming too.
Who knows maybe they are waiting for this rise to settle since it was so muddy. Or maybe they are there now, but ignoring lures.
Again I say, Where is the meat?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

They ain't done yet. The best is still to come. Did catch some more really large males this past weekend and they were full of juices ready to deliver No females this time.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I saw the redbud tree on the corner blooming today. That's usually a good sign :brew:


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Ever tried caney creek? Been thinking about giving it a shot


Where Caney Creek and Peach creek meet has always been a good spot, hard to access now days, but i have not heard any good reports as of yet, last year they were a little late in that area as well.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

whsalum said:


> I saw the redbud tree on the corner blooming today. That's usually a good sign :brew:


That's a sure sign, I'm going looking Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone that wants me to take there fish off can pm me! lol Don't clean more then 15 though.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Ducktracker said:


> Anyone that wants me to take there fish off can pm me! lol Don't clean more then 15 though.
> 
> Good fishing to all!


That's not a meat haul lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I rode over to Spring/Cypress split ( love the new Sprig Creek Greenway!), fished there. not a tap. Water looked great, sandbars real defined, no signs of life. Fished a big bend in Cypress creek....nothing. Talked to a guy fishing right there behind Amberwood, he had 1 fish in 2 hours.

Just not in this water body for some reason guys. Trying E Fork later today or tomorrow. If no signs of life, shifting focus to crappie then.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Not @ Peach/Caney split either. Nice orange/tea colored clear water, good flow no fish, but a real nice 3 ft snake darn near scared me into a jump off the bank into the creek!


----------

